# Dogfish Head...WOW



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This is one crazy beer. Very rich and full-bodied; a far cry from my light lager I usually sip. Very colorful and hoppy (probably because of the extra hops). Not sure I'll try this one again, but the alkehol is 9%! Yowza! I'll try the 60 minute next time! :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep. Pretty durn hoppy, huh? 

Of course now you'll want to try the 120 minute...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Yep. Pretty durn hoppy, huh?
> 
> Of course now you'll want to try the 120 minute...


crap! How high do they go?!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gigante said:


> Yep. Pretty durn hoppy, huh?
> 
> Of course now you'll want to try the 120 minute...


The 120 really packs a punch! Two of those makes me stupid drunk lol. I happen to like the 60 minute the best, though the 90 minute is pretty close.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I do like the flavor...it just takes some getting used to. I do think I will try the 60 next, but I will get some 120s too, so I can be like the old cartoon characters with the XX's on his eyes! :r


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

the 60, 90, and 120 mins are like the 3 porridges in goldilocks & the 3 bears. for me the 90 min. is just right. the 120 is great in small doses, but a little thick and heavy. the 60 is good but just seems to lack something. but the 90 is as close to a perfect american style IPA as you will find.:dr


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> crap! How high do they go?!


120 min IPA passed through Randall the Enamel Animal (http://www.dogfish.com/news/Randall_The_Enamel_Animal/28/index.htm)

The 120 is 20% abv.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm gonna have to try one now:dr


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have not had a bad dogfish head product ever. My local bar has one on tab at all times, rotating through the different recipes.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I had some when I was up in Chicago last December and it was FANTASTIC, but I can't find it down here for anything. I think I had the 60.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> The 120 really packs a punch! Two of those makes me stupid drunk lol. I happen to like the 60 minute the best, though the 90 minute is pretty close.


:tpd: 60 minutes is your everyday drinking beer. 90 minute is your occasional beer. 120 minutes look out! :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That's not the "finish a six pack and go work heavy machinery" beer. Dogfish make some flavorful beers. Sometimes I find them too flavorful as they must be the center of attention. 

Do they bottle in 1 liter formats?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Mark C said:


> 120 min IPA passed through Randall the Enamel Animal (http://www.dogfish.com/news/Randall_The_Enamel_Animal/28/index.htm)
> 
> The 120 is 20% abv.


I've had the 90 from Randall but not the 120. Randall made the 90 taste a lot like the 120 without the kick.

The 120 is awesome. I just wish it was cheaper.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Do they bottle in 1 liter formats?


They sell some in 750s, though not all.


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't think they sell it here in Cali which sucks!


----------

